# Has anyone slightly bled after getting a bfp, and still been positive



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just a bit worried as nearly 5 weeks pregnant and had slight cramping, then had a light pinky blood, which when I wipe seems to get a bit more x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi    and Congrats!!   

I  had ICSI not FET but once you're pregnant I'm not sure that makes a difference? I had pink wipes for a day or so at about the 5/6 week mark and my LO is 16 months old now. Unless it's actual proper blood you're probably fine. Also, light cramping is normal, there's a lot going on down there.


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi kandykane

Thanks for your answer, I rang clinic and they told me its quite common, just to add an extra pessary at lunchtime, for extra support and bed rest, then if it gets any worse I'm to ring them and go for blood test tomorrow, I stupidly had a Tescos own brand test that I took and came up negative, but hoping its just because it was about my 3rd wee of the morning, plus when I tested the other day, it said neg but did another 5 clear blue digital and were all positive!! Just annoying as its put doubts in my mind now, and driving me mad, sorry to ramble on, but it's just nice to hear people have had similar experiences, did u have cramps/backache too? X x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi my DP is experiencing the same thing, can I ask what pessaries you are on? My DP is on crinone 8% twice a day, just saw your post and wondered if we should increase it. Hope you're ok x


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi flipper 123
I'm on cyclogest 2 morning 2 night so the clinic said one more at lunch time, where are you on your treatment?? I really thought once u got bfp, u could relax a bit more!! But that's not the case, and it's great to talk, hope ur ok, lots of love x x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok might call the clinic but I know they won't suggest anymore as we had to fight for more crinone as it was  DP is 5 weeks and started spotting 4 days ago  got a gp appt tomorrow to try and get referred to the early pregnancy unit, she has had 3 previous mc's. glad your clinic are being proactive xx


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper123

Congratulations on ur bfp

It's such a worry! Is dp experiencing any cramps/backache? Mine has eased off, but still in bed and will ring clinic in morning, to put my mind at rest and go for blood test, please let me know how u get on at gp, I have everything crossed for you x x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats to you too, no major cramps so far, just some tummy ache on and off. Just called the clinic and as expected told just to keep going and wait for early scan on 19th if we get that far.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

yep, my cramps were so bad they scanned me at 5 1/2 weeks to make sure it wasn't ectopic, I was in agony and terrified    but DS went to term with no problems and arrived safely at 40w3d


rest up and stay positive


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper
Try and stay positive, I feel just like u! Very up and down, it's torture!!! My scan is 23rd so I have longer to wait than, keep in touch if u can x x

Kandykane
That's good to know, thank you x x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope you're doing ok, keep your chin up wishing you all the best, will let you know what the gp says tomorrow x


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper
Thank u and to u, it seems to be evening that the cramps start
!! All cleared up earlier, but seems to have come back x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

I really hope they've eased off and you get a comfortable nights sleep xx


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi been to drs, she surprised dp by doing an internal  she said the cervix is closed at present, can't rule put a mc obviously, if we make it to Thursday we have a scan booked at the epu. Also tested her for a uti but we don't think she has one. The waiting is torture made worse by the constant bleeding (it hasn't got any worse since Thursday but still there) we are being as strong as we can, nature can be very cruel  
Hope everyone else is ok I really do xx


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

How are you spickett? X


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi flipper
I'm sure all will be ok, sadly it's all over for us, but will save hard for next fresh cycle , please update on here , as il keep a look out, sending all my positive vibes to u, much love x x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry spickett, I wish you all the best for your next try. I'll let you know how things go, we are clinging onto hope.
Take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper
Thank u so much, we are ok, gutted, but I think I knew deep down, I deffinately felt pregnant when I was, but felt different, yesterday and today, crazy as it sounds, but clinic said its very common to bleed, is dp having backache? Or just cramps, if it's just cramps it will b uterus stretching getting ready, words cannot describe how I'm willing it to be ok for u, I hope she's resting, I can't help but think I overdid at work, after having nearly 2 weeks off x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thankyou, she hasn't had backache and still has sore boobs and nausea which we are clinging on to. Don't worry I barely let her lift the tv remote!  we took 4 weeks off from the transfer date onwards as she definitely overdid it last time, it does make time go slowly as it is all you think about but we have found it less stressful than working through it. Keep in touch and let me know how you are and when you try again we'll be thinking of you  ill let you know how things go our end xxx


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper 
Urs sounds so positive, hang in there, I no my dh treated me like a princess!!! Could get used to it! Think I will restructure my weeks following my 2 ww, and do as little as poss, I will keep checking on here for ur news, but feel free if u want to dm me, be nice to keep in touch, not long left now, all my love x x


----------



## clangeroo (Jun 21, 2008)

Please try and stay positive, I bled with my icsi and FET and both went on to produce healthy children so it can and will work.  BELIEVE

sending you lots of positive vibes  XXX


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks clangeroo she's been bleeding (just when she wipes-sorry) for 6 days, just feel like we are running out of hope today  but I do want to believe xxx


----------



## justonemore (Oct 16, 2010)

I just want to say that after 2 DEIVF and 3 FET I was convinced the 4 th FET would not work either.  So was not surprised when I had light red bleeding every two days almost two weeks after the FET.  I almost stopped the meds without testing but decided almost three weeks after the FET to buy a hpt to confirm negative so I could stop the meds.  I had absolutely no pregnancy signs.  Felt no cramps ever.  So was shocked to see a dark positive after the bleeding episodes.  I have had two days of a sour stomach and that is it.  I am now bleeding (always pink or red) a little two times per day.  I am hoping I just need more progesterone.  I would think if I was miscarrying that it would have already happened when I started bleeding one and one-half weeks ago.  Does anyone know what it could be??  I know in the past that whether I was going to have a period or a miscarriage that no amount of meds could stop the event from happening.  I was taking 400mg progesterone in the morning and 400 mg in the evening.  I just increased it another 2 mg.  Has anyone needed to take more than 1000 mg per day?

Lori


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper
Hi how r u both? Just wondered if all is ok, been thinking of u today, u have ur scan tomorrow if I remember rightly? Im sure everything is fine and am looking forward to hearing ur good news, much love x x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks spickett things are the same here, scan tomorrow afternoon so I'll let you know, thanks for thinking of us, I hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper
Bless u, I'm ok, dOne my crying, I'm feelIng loads better, focusing on next bit now, I hope u both sleep ok, look forward to hearing from u, good luck honey x x x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Just want to say that I bled for 12 days when I had my BFP for my son. Never knew what it was - I suspect he either implanted late so some of the lining had already started to come away, or the other embryo also implanted but failed.

Still don't know how he managed to hang in there through the bleeding (it was reasonably constant), but he did. Good luck.


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi flipper 
How's things, been thinking of u all day x x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

What a day, got to the epu 40 minutes early to be told they had been trying to contact us all day to cancel our scan, luckily the consultant agreed to come and scan after her meeting but would be an hour late, so after nearly two hours of waiting during which DP had her biggest bit of blood loss we went into the scan room feeling distraught. She then sat for 10 mins scanning in silence before finally telling us we have a sac and yolk measuring 5w5d (a day ahead of what we are)! Still not sure why DP is bleeding and no guarantee that we will keep progressing but after 8 days of bleeding on and off we have to keep hoping! Thanks so much for keeping us in your thoughts  I hope your having an easier day and are looking to the future xxx


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper 
Oh my god that's fab news, I'm so happy for u, I hope u feel a bit relieved!!! It's always going to be a massive worry, so I will keep checking on here, ur progression, that's if u still will? I'm good thanks, just wishing everyone the happiness they set out to achieve, my day will come, I won't give up!! Just going to keep doing all the right things to get it, much love x xx


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks spickett, still hanging on in there! 10 days to wait for the next scan so got to hope we get there. Will definitely keep you posted here, sounds like you are really strong and I have no doubt you will get there, take care and lots of love xxx


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Spickett, not sure if you are still reading but I said I'd keep you up to date. After slight bleeding for 2 weeks after bfp we had an early scan showing a hb but baby was measuring 6 days behind so we had to go for a rescan yesterday and in 4 days baby had caught up a bit and has a good strong hb. Still early days but hopefully some reassurance for anyone experiencing bleeding in early pregnancy. We've got everything crossed that baby keeps growing now  
Spickett I hope you are well xxx


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi flipper 
Ahh that's fab news I'm so happy for u, we went back to clinic and are hoping to do next one feb/march I was quite positive as she says there are a few new things they can do now, so a bit excited!!! Still nerve wracking tho, has ur partner stopped bleeding now? Keep in touch, I will keep u posted on our dealings, lots of love x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Spickett, so pleased you are are planning your next treatment and that you are feeling positive  
It was nerve wracking and it still is!! DP hasn't bled for a couple of weeks so fingers crossed! It's still early days though and we are waiting for a scan date so time is ticking by slowly! Hope you have a lovely relaxing Christmas and I'm sure 2013 will be a great year for you! xx


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Flipper
Thanks so much, I have had some 'melt down' days, think it affected me later on, especially when I went back into clinic, but like u said 2013 has to be better, let me no ur scan date, I'm rooting for u all the time, is this ur first ivf? I can't remember now? X x


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Spickett, We are still waiting for the letter with a scan date and I am going out of my mind with worry that something might be wrong (nothing to suggest that just paranoia and worry!) This is our 4th try, DP has had previous losses but they have all been at less than 6 weeks so we have never got this far, got everything crossed that we get the news we want. I know it took time for us to recover from the early mc's but you pick yourself up and try again, just make sure you look after yourself   xx


----------



## hfc_blue (May 28, 2011)

I bled heavily at 5 1/2 weeks so ended up going in for an earlier scan than planned. Scan showed all was ok and they couldn't say why the bleeding happened but did say bleeding in pregnancy is actually more common than you think. We now have a lovely baby boy. Good luck -  it will be fine. Xxxxxxx


----------



## spickett23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi flipper 
Just wondering how things are? And u all had a fab Christmas, hfc_blue it's always lovely reading stories like yours x


----------

